# What's the hardest part about learning a new trick?



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

It depends. If there's a good chance of injury the hardest part for me is that mental hump I have to get over to just do it. Mostly I nail things I try to do the first or second time in the park (boxes/rails/jumps) because my biggest problem is fear rather than lack of ability. So I wait to do things I think look difficult and then try them and they're actually not difficult at all.

For things like ground tricks and spins just having the coordination and physicality to do them for the first time at age 43 and 6'3" 200lbs is the biggest hurdle. I don't look anything like a gymnast and never have.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

We should combine all @mctendies threads into one "Help mctendies with his research" master thread. Then he can finish his school project, create his start-up, run a YouTube channel etc. more efficiently.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

At least put the spam in the correct forum.


----------



## mic-line (11 mo ago)

Manicmouse said:


> We should combine all @mctendies threads into one "Help mctendies with his research" master thread. Then he can finish his school project, create his start-up, run a YouTube channel etc. more efficiently.
> 
> View attachment 163373


Called out, nice. This guy isn't just hitting here with these posts.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

OP, you are not going to teach yourself new tricks, get fitter happier more productive comfortable or get regular exercise at the gym (3 days a week) by asking the internet. 

Or are you a bot....? Because if you are, we should talk... I provide a certain service to your kind.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Trying to not get hurt.


----------

